# Illinois-Chicago area cat lover here



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello- I'm new here thanks to Bast! I have two wonderful fur children, Tyger a male and Valentine a female. They are littermates found in a window well when they were a couple days old. Glad to be here!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , post some pics soon! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Camarochick :!:


----------



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's some pics-
Valentine

and Tyger


More to come! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> So cute!


Thank you-I raised them myself (from ~3 days old) :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

beautiful furrys! Welcome, I am donna proudly owned by Mischka, Linx, Sundance & Pandia and surrogate mum to my big baby girl Freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

camarochick said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > So cute!
> ...


You're welcome :wink: , wow 8O , very cool! 8)


----------

